# Never introduced myself properly



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Well I've been back on this site for a few months but never actually introduced myself on here properly. 

Hello, I'm Karl Wolf.

I was born and raised in N.E. Ohio for much of my youth.
Spent so much of that youth learning to fish,exploring the Cuyahoga river and many lakes in N.E. ohio on weekend trips with my father.

I did some hunting for many years,killed my fair share but figured out I enjoyed shooting at the animals more than killing them,if that makes sense. 
I would visit Florida most summers to see my mother and she would always take my brother and I fishing in the local canals,intercoastals and ocean on the east coast near Ft.Lauderdale. 

As I matured my passion for fishing and nature only grew. Down at the river exploring in most of my free time and when I purchased my 1st leaky, 12' flat bottom it was like a whole new world opened up for me,I started fishing everywhere I could afford the gas to get to.
I want to say in "99" is when I first heard of steelhead. I remember trying so hard to figure them out and where they were. 
What an experience that was without the internet!

Decided I wanted to get involved with the ODNR,so I saved up a little bit of cash,took some student loans and went down to Hocking in Nelsonville hoping for a future in wildlife management. Unfortunately I didn't plan accordingly and ran out of cash, had to drop out.

Life continued, I was wrongfully terminated from a factory we voted a union into. Got a small settlement and unemployment and probably had the best year of my life,spending almost every single day out fishing in N.E. Ohio. I would say that's when my true addiction of Musky began.

Shortly after I decided to just move to Florida. Why not right? 24 I think, with no responsibility? Yeah, let's head to Florida. 

By that time my mother owned 7 acres in Ocala national forest,bordering the Ocklawaha river. 
So many beautiful spring lakes back in those woods if your truck could get through the sand. Florida was still wild back in them woods. Spent a while there on her property. Great times.

Then moved a few hours south down near my grandparents who lived on the S.W. gulf coast in a town called Englewood. 
That place was like a dream.
I got a job delivering appliances and truly wanted to work as little as possible to get by.
Had a 1 bedroom appartment right on a tidal creek that fed into lemon bay, which in turn went into stump pass and the sea.
I cannot tell you how amazing the fishery was down there. Fishing the beaches,passes,exploring places in my kayak and my 14' fiberglass mirrorcraft. Dating a different girl every week from POF... Man I was living the poor bachelors dream.

Lowes subbed out my job to contractors, I couldn't find decent work. Took a loan and went to trucking school, got a job with a company out of Texas, got married.

My wife was having serious mental issues so and my father was having problems in Ohio. So I researched a local gig in Ohio,made arrangements to move back. Figured getting a local job,being home more and buying our own house could have saved my marriage. Unfortunately it didn't and the company I was hired on with didn't pay what they promised. 

Got divorced, started making payments on a truck and hit the road again. Now I'm in an international relationship in the Philippines, (been there 4 times) that I never get any action because I cant travel with this covid garbage. What a nightmare that's been not being able to see my girl for this amount of time.

For the 9 years I've been out here trucking, I do carry a medium light spinning and a 5wt fly rod. When the opportunity arrives, I do fish out here. I've fished many beautiful mountain rivers out west and what a blessing that has been.

I fish hardcore when I get home,love camping/fishing adventures. Love exploring new waters. 
Love good people,learning and sharing knowledge. I enjoy good conversations about various topics.
Not a fan of negative people with poor attitudes, I dont associate with those types at all. The only people I ever hang with are other fishermen with good attitudes.

After I get things situated with my girl across the world,I want to get some type of local job where I can be home on the weekends and join my friends as a fellow weekend warrior out on the beautiful lakes and rivers we have in Ohio.

Well, that's Karl Wolf in a nutshell. As time goes on,perhaps I could meet some of you delightful gents for some fishing trips.

Breaks over, gotta put in another 300 before my days done.

(Please keep your negativity to yourself,my block list on this site only keeps growing)


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Great introduction. HTC grad here. '87. Love(d) Nelsonville.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

you forgot great sense of humor


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

good synopsis, I graduated from Hocking in 1975....yeah it was a bit smaller then. In 74 we were in the old vocational school and 75 moved into the new campus. I was in the first class out of the new campus. I later took courses from Auburn, Ohio State, NFWS fisheries academy out of Spearfish SD and La Crosse Wi. Spent 31 years with ODW.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

well karl, that is a great intro. it seems like you have seen the country and it has seen you and something drawls you back here, people dont realize that we live in an outdoor paradise here in ohio, great whitetail hunting, great fishing from erie to the ohio river and everywhere in between. what im trying to say is....theres no place like home


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Wow small world I also went to Hocking, little later than most of you but kind of neat to see that many went there! Never finished school, was a really bad part of my life and fell too far into the partying scene. Kick myself in the you know what most mornings when I get up to go to work! Great introduction!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I've been to all the lower 48 states and Ohio is a top state I'd live in. Also on the list is Washington, Idaho Montana,Wisconsin, Minnesota, Florida and Upstate NY. I enjoy the great lakes region and could never live somewhere that doesn't have trees. I'm often bouncing out to California and it's crazy driving out in the real midwest and southwest and there are no trees.

Hocking was an ok experience but I was really stressed financially when I did that, probably should have planned better but a 20 yo male is practically brain dead and doesn't make the best choices.
I fished the hocking a bit there, clear creek and even made the drive to the mad river a couple times.

Over the past 2 years I've been shying away from most social media due to the toxic environment and toxic people always on them,because it allows anyone to have a voice, even the most vile and negative.
I figured I'd give this group a try and was warned that's its turned into nothing but grumpy old men complaining about everything and attacking people on here.
I can see that does hold some truth and hopefully I can just get all those guys blocked soon and can enjoy this site.

I also made a comment about how I'd like to be an employee in some capacity for this group and man,guys went wacko about that.

I enjoy promoting wildlife conservation, outdoor activities, getting kids into this sort of stuff also.

A few of the things I would propose is.

1.With premium membership you gain access to an OGF merch store. Such things and hoodies hats with possibly your handle printed on them additionally, sticker and that sort of thing. I see nothing OGF anywhere and this site is missing out on that promotion and cash.

Possible sponsored team

Add a dating forum where single fishing guys can try and meet a single fishing girl

With premium you get access to exclusive written articles

Interviews and fishing trips on the water with other OGF memebers. Local guides getting a promotion on here after they would take me (or whomever) out and video the fishing/ interview and they get a business plug out of it.
Regional dinners and a yearly state dinner for premium members (extra fees of course), OGF tournaments.

More add space promoting local vedors.

More links and research into stocking/catch rate data from the ODNR.

Links to all the topo maps

Possibly expanding OGF to different states but changing the name per state of course.

There's a bunch of directions as such,the corporate or person's that own this group could take it if they wished to do so. Honesty it's about promoting the sport and brotherhood of that in a positive way. I believe this group could profit much more with more involvement and hands on action.
But really I dont know the numbers and might not know what I'm talking about.

Just my thoughts,perhaps I could just join muskie inc or start my own group eventually for that kind of thing.

Also all these toxic jokers on here, regardless whether they break the rules on here or not,there are some very hateful guys in this group that never have anything good,interesting or positive to say. They definitely hurt positive and frankly all engagement on this site. I'd have them weeded out.

Anyways,finished my day(been a long one) and gonna read a little fingerprints of the gods before I pass out.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Why how dare you have any suggestions or independent thoughts on what you think OGF could be, dang young people want to rule the world and we ain't even dead yet.....signed toxic grumpy arse old man

Now before you freak out......I'M JUST KIDDING AND BEING SARCASTIC.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Old man here (75 today) not grumpy enjoy life and fishing, I ignore negative people also life is too short to listen to BS. Karl welcome to OGF 
Walt


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I already freaked out!! 

I'm half way there at 40 guys.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Karl Wolf said:


> I already freaked out!!
> 
> I'm half way there at 40 guys.


I have socks older then you lol


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

That's waaaaay better than your Klingon one!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

lol I need beamed up after being on this site Jim Beam up that is Karl keep up with the ideas I think you would do quite well and you are right about the toxic people and hater's on here read some of the posts and wow someday they will kill this site with their negative comments


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Stay away from the other social media sites. Pure hate factories


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Karl Wolf said:


> Stay away from the other social media sites. Pure hate factories


This one is getting bad if they disagree with you that's fine but some of these guys get rude and nasty


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm just blocking them. Its easy as making chicken soup


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Karl Wolf said:


> I'm just blocking them. Its easy as making chicken soup


I shouldn't have to block em lol It's sad to see how miserable they are I feel sorry for their wife's I only hope that most of them are neutered


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Upland said:


> I shouldn't have to block em lol It's sad to see how miserable they are I feel sorry for their wife's I only hope that most of them are neutered


My exact thoughts about neighbors dogs when I worked 3rd shift!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Karl Wolf said:


> My exact thoughts about neighbors dogs when I worked 3rd shift!


yeah but I like dog's and if you think about if the neighbor was considerate he would have made the dog quiet because the dogs don't know about 3rd shifts lol


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Finally getting some decent ads on this page. I keep getting ads like this and I may never switch to premium.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Sorry for replying to an old post but I just saw it today but I had to reply. I lived in the Philippines for 5 years. I also met my wife there while both of us were getting our masters degrees. In 2018 I decided to leave to come back here and petition her. It took over a year to get her here. She was able to get a plane ticket in January 2020 which was after the volcano erupted near manila and before the pandemic. Being separated for over a year was really tough on both of us. I probably gained 10 extra pounds from stress eating during that time. I am thankful everyday on how lucky we were. I know what you're doing is really difficult and I hope you will get to see your girlfriend soon.


----------

